# Sad Day in Vermont...



## Cruisinscoot (Feb 21, 2010)

It's here and they have salted... big time. To the trainer!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

You're late!  

This early morning (close to Hamar, Norway) we had -15 Celsius. We took to our indoor atletic running track some four weeks ago, and my outdoor cycling is resticted to forest singletrack on a beat-up old Cannondale M900 with Nokian Extreme 296 studded tires. Here's from yesterday:


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

you don't have a CX bike ?

I recommend you this one

https://***************/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/bianchi-d2-carbon-cross-concept-race-2009-road-bike.jpg


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

It's on the want list, Salsa, but I think I need the Cavaria paint job. 










I have some Record 10 bits and a nice sturdy wheelset laying waiting for it.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

wow that looks really great. is it new for this year ?


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

My winter bike it its natural habitat.

And for the benefit of kbwh, the photos are from last year. No snow down here in Stavanger, but it is -10C each morning of my commute the past few weeks. I run Nokian Extremes--- the frost is so bad that I need them. It never is too cold to ride around here--- and generally the colder it is, the drier it is--- so it isn't so bad.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

kbwh said:


> It's on the want list, Salsa, but I think I need the Cavaria paint job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to like the Caveria, although I must admit that last year's frame matches my '08 D2 Crono. 

I heard Campy might launch some CX specific gruppos next year. I might break my Campy tradition, given the amount of deraileurs I've seen ripped off my friends' bikes this season. Campy is way too nice to be destroyed like that.


----------



## Cruisinscoot (Feb 21, 2010)

All Right... I'm inspired enen though I am a Roadie at heart. I like the Caveria pictured (Celeste for sure). But, there is no way I can do something like that for this winter.

However, I think I can come up with something from the parts heap in the barn for weekend fun in a shorter time frame. When I do, I will post it regardless of what it becomes.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

There is also the aluminium Zurigo for 2011. It's got inverted graphics, but a most agreeable $700 list price for the frameset.

https://***************/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/2011-bianchi-cavaria-and-zurigo-2.jpg

A complete bike with ShimaNO 105 is some $1600.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

damn ! if the Zurigo was celeste I would build me a commuter with it, mind I live in Zurich so it would match great, but black aluminum is just meh.


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2005)

Time to break out the skis...


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Not here, even if my club just made ready a 1km cross country ski loop at the stadium: - 20 celsius now. Shall snap indoor activities tomorrow, Bianchis foreground.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

*Wednesday evening, 9 PM*

Some of today's participants. Pardon the crappy photo, or poh-poh Steve Jobs if you like.


----------



## Cruisinscoot (Feb 21, 2010)

kbwh said:


> Some of today's participants. Pardon the crappy photo, or poh-poh Steve Jobs if you like.


 Now that looks like fun. Unfortunately, I don't know of anything like that around here. In the summer months, a local banked stock car oval is open to cyclists one night a week.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

we had a closed cycling track at Geneva. here in Zürich the cycling track is the olympic one, so it is open, not great for winter, i'd rather be at the fores with the CX bike


----------

